# Does anybody feed their Beta's feeder guppies?



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello all. I usta feed my Betta's feeder guppies back in the day, but they were all pretty old. I've got 3 betta's now, none of them seem as large as my old Betta. Anyway they won't eat the guppies. They chase the guppies and snap at the guppies. One time it looked like one of them was going to eat one and it went half way in the the Betta spit it back out. I'm thinkin maybe the Betta's are just to small to eat some of the guppies, but there are guppies they could definantly eat. It's been three days now and all the guppies are still there I just counted them. What gives?


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Guppy fry or adult guppies? I've heard of people feeding bettas small cull guppy fry, but that's all. I wouldn't feed them feeder guppies from a pet store, personally. Too big of a risk of introducing disease.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

These are guppie fry.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

In retrospect the Betta's I usta feed guppies fry to were all over a year old. I just checked and these Betta are only three months old. They must be to small. its a shame cause there's nothing funner than watching Betta's gulping down guppies in one gulp


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

My Betta in the community tank will eat my platy fry when my female drops them. I have never caught him in the act, but I have seen his big bloated belly... it's a tad horrifying.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Let me get this straight you put some platies in the tank and they make babies and the betta eats them  cool. So how many platies do you put in the tank? a 10 gallon NPT tank. More importantly will he still make a bubble nest and spawn with all those other fish in the tank?


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Yeah - it's kind of a great protein source, but I felt bad for my female platy because my male was a jerk, oddly aggressive for a platy. I only had a pair of platy (1 male, 1 female) and right now just two females. The female had a few batches of fry after I took out the male, because platy can have 3/4 pregnancies from one instance of breeding.

Platies poop a lot! I use aqadvisor to plan tank stocking. I think you can get away with 1 betta and 4 platy in a 10 gallon but it would be good to double-check on aqadvisor.

I would not breed betta in a community tank. Platy are omnivorous and will eat everything and anything, including their own fry, so I'm sure they'd eat Betta eggs and fry quite happily!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Do not breed bettas in a community tank! It's a delicate process and having all those other fish there is going to make it very stressful for all fish involved. Also, the other fish will eat the betta fry.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

thanks for the advice. I've successfully spawned before but never tried it with other fish in the tank. I just got a beautiful breeding pair of three month old platinum halfmoons off ebay. They were worth every penny, so much better than anything in the LFS here. What about if I put some live freshwater shimp in with them, is that ok? I'm doing NPT.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

If the water if okay for the shrimp to thrive in and they have plenty of hiding places, I'm sure you could try! Some Betta eat shrimp. I'm not sure which kinds are easier to keep with Betta, but if you're doing NPT it should make a ton of hiding places.

Let us know how you spawn goes


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

just got everything setup boy my feet hurt.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6353785#post6353785 

Spawn log started


----------

